# Anyone looking for a finish pro 395?



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Got it last summer but am moving to utah and don't want to talk it with me. Is it against the rules to post this? If so, maybe RCP or Workaholic can stretch their arms and tear it down. Otherwise, I was hoping to get $1500 for it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Tsu, I don't think it is a problem, there is forum just for this at CT 

I have noticed that with our members so spread out, shipping can be an issue.
You might try CL or Ebay, or a local painter?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

It's fine by me as long as it's an established member and not someone new who is just looking to make a sale.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What materials have you sprayed through it? Basically I am asking if it is a lacquer pump or a waterbase pump since I do not like to mix the two in one machine.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

It had lacquer through it last year, has since been cleaned out well and have run probably about 15 gallons of WB through it. It has been sitting with pump protector in it since last fall. I am located in south central WI and am going to be driving to Utah in August.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

G40 or G15 gun?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

g40 with new ($80) tip guard. Is there a difference besides the tip guard between the 40 and the 15?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The G15 gun has a tip and cap that looks more like a traditional HVLP. On the G40, I think there are two styles. One that is like the G15 and the other that looks more like an airless gaurd. I will check in on my pricing on a new 395AA and see if I am interested from there.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think I will hold off for now, I need a spray booth more that I need a new sprayer at the moment. One of those is on my want list, a spray booth is just on my need list instead!


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> It had lacquer through it last year, has since been cleaned out well and have run probably about 15 gallons of WB through it. It has been sitting with pump protector in it since last fall. I am located in south central WI and am going to be driving to Utah in August.


Make sure to check the weather forecast. I was up in Salt lake doing some electrical works and I've to come back down because thunder storm warning forcing to cut off all freeway, eventually did the next day. Tell you what when the wind blow in that part of town it's really blow.


----------

